# RAGE



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

Perhaps the only game I'm waiting for this year. Here are a few old trailers.

[youtube]Cd-LPHZcLNQ[/youtube]

[youtube]BTTBjzm-jwE[/youtube]

As the game is developed by id Software, expect this to run across all platforms. It doesn't use Direct3D.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^It will use* Opengl* like doom 3 right? They are one of my favorite developers too.  Gonna set some benchmarks like doom 3 did.

I guess we will see a doom 4 after this.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

yup, it will use OpenGL.

And with the release of RAGE and id Tech 5 engine, the previous id Tech 4 engine will be GPLed. In simple words, the source of id Tech 4 will be made available for free and it would be free to modify too.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^When doom 3 was launched back then powered by id tech 4, it was well ahead of its time. Kind of a system benchmark with lifelike characters and darkness used in its finest.The cone of light emmited from the torch was worth seeing. 

Guess the tech 4 engine has more juice left to be extracted and we can see some gems from lesser developers.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

yup, Doom 3 was _the_ game for benchmarking in those days.

id always has the habit of GPLing their old engines. Good for the community.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2011)

Rage and Doom 4, imma waiting for them


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

[youtube]Or99qjmxSmY[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I am quite impressed with the engine and I am also very impressed by the developers Betheda Soft because they made many gems. Eagerly waiting for this one lets see if it live upto the hype.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

Man the visuals look phenomenal!..somebody tell my why should'nt I be excited abt this!


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I am also very impressed by *the developers Betheda Soft* because they made many gems.


NO! Developer = id Software.

id = father of FPS with Wolfenstein 3D.  Bethesda = publisher.



cyborg47 said:


> Man the visuals look phenomenal!..somebody tell my why should'nt I be excited abt this!


yup. Like I mentioned before, it is OpenGL not Direct3D. This should put "OpenGL is crap" myth to an end.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> NO! Developer = id Software.


Ops didn't knew that.
I saw a interview of John Carmack or something(Can't remember the surname). Damn he was quite sure that this game would be a success.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ashes 09?..WTF!?!?!?
err..is it just me, or anyone else also looking at that Ashes quote by 'gameranand'?


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice. Never see your face and never hear your self.

Looking forward to this. The big daddies of FPS should deliver.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:


> NO! Developer = id Software.
> This should put "OpenGL is crap" myth to an end.



I never believed in that myth. I knew opengl has tremendous potential when i saw doom 3. Rage will be a masterpiece.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

cyborg 47 said:
			
		

> Ashes 09?..WTF!?!?!?
> err..is it just me, or anyone else also looking at that Ashes quote by 'gameranand'?


Sorry. My bad. I was browsing other topics and I think I forgot to Press Ctrl+C after selecting text.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Ops didn't knew that.
> I saw a interview of John Carmack or something(Can't remember the surname). Damn he was quite sure that this game would be a success.



yeah John Carmack, the guy behind games like doom, wolfentstein etc.
and co founder of ID software.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> yeah John Carmack, the guy behind games like doom, wolfentstein etc.
> and co founder of ID software.


Well I loved doom but didn't quite liked Wolfenstein. But Doom was a epic. This should also be an epic because if he was not resting then he has spend quite a big time on this game.


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2011)

When is Doom IV slated..?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> When is Doom IV slated..?


Its TBA. But I think next year certainly not this year.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

Check some more screenshots of rage *HERE*.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a little n00bish doubt. Do the consoles especially XBOX 360 support OpenGL ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Ain't a doom fan, but i love FPS. Looking forward to this title.

@ICO: This might sound n00bish, but if this doesn't need dx support, will this game work with linux?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

^^i think it will support


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> @ICO: This might sound n00bish, but if this doesn't need dx support, will this game work with linux?



Yeah, you can play Doom 3, Prey in Linux too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome. I'm itchin' to play a good game on Ubuntu 10.10 .


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

id usually releases their games across all platforms. Atleast this is what they have done always. I think they will release a Linux port.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> id usually releases their games across all platforms. Atleast this is what they have done always. I think they will release a Linux port.


After about how many months later. I mean after launching foe Windows. Did they released DOOM 3 for windows and linux at same time???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

[youtube]qwwNi_RcEG8[/youtube]

Setting, weapons, visuals, enemies... all looks similar to Borderlands.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Yeah all of em except graphics. Damn weapon's modification is also kinda borderland type


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 10, 2011)

Not completely similar. The assault rifles and snipers and the iron/red dot sight are more similar to cod.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Well everything game has its own identity so nothing could be completely similar but yes they are kinda similar to borderlands.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

yup, it looks like Borderlands + Fallout. But if anyone says that "OMFG, they copied Borderlands" then it's wrong. This game has been in development since 2006.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ of course not. There are always some similarities with games of same genre. It delivers a lot of new elements on the table.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2011)

Carmack: PS3 Better Than Anything... Except 360 | NowGamer

Carmack finalization on console war.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 16, 2011)

[OFFTOPIC]
Guys one doubt.
Does Xbox 360 support OpenGL ?
I mean because Microsoft pushing Direct X ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2011)

^ LOL. Not even in dreams. xBox is DX only console.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ LOL. Not even in dreams. xBox is DX only console.



RAGE's multiplat right?


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 16, 2011)

@vamsi
So if Rage is Open GL , then how will it work on X360


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2011)

If they have to work on Xbox 360, they have to work with DX9. It is as simple as that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 16, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Carmack: PS3 Better Than Anything... Except 360 | NowGamer
> 
> Carmack finalization on console war.



Not that x360 wins or anything, its just that its easy for a PC dev like ID to develop a game on 360 rather than ps3.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 17, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If they have to work on Xbox 360, they have to work with DX9. It is as simple as that.



Oh Ok


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

ajaybc said:


> @vamsi
> So if Rage is Open GL , then how will it work on X360


Direct3D on Xbox 360. It will still use OpenGL on Windows afaik. But it might require DirectX for DirectSound etc.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Carmack: PS3 Better Than Anything... Except 360 | NowGamer
> 
> Carmack finalization on console war.


Carmack = God. Whatever he says is correct. And he has said it despite his dislike for DirectX.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea.. that's why I didn't comment anything about his verdict.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 20, 2011)

*[GT] RAGE New Footage*



> New footage of id Software's enormous RAGE. Also, Kabal's Mortal Kombat premiere, an intense new Trenched boss fight, and some cool mobile games.



*www.rockpapershotgun.com/images/july08/rage2.jpg

*Watch Here*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

*[FZ] Rage to take 15+ hours to complete*



> In a discussion with the Official Xbox Magazine, creative director Tim Willits from id Software confirmed that Rage can be completed in about 15 hours of game play. It could take longer than that with all of the other stuff in the post-apocalyptic world to see and do.



*Source*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome. Not we are talking value for money.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

> Rage to take 15+ hours to complete


Oh great great. Recently found that BF3 is also kinda long game glad to hear that this is also a long game. Now developers are really working good


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Carmack: PS3 Better Than Anything... Except 360 | NowGamer
> 
> Carmack finalization on console war.



*Vamsi*, you are painting a wrong picture here. You missed *"maybe"*.

Carmack: PS3 Better Than Anything... Except *maybe* the 360.

Thats high praise for sony's R&D team. His comments meant he was pretty impressed about the ps3 and has no negatives about the consoles.

Gabe newell of valve passed the some horrible comments about the ps3 back when it was launched but had to eat his words now. Now he's highly praising the same console hich he sidelined back then. 

The result- *PORTAL 2* with cross chatting capability on ps3 and pc (not xbox 360).

Ps3 has tremendous potential when development his done specifically for it and the engine using the cell spe's. If ported like all the 360 ports, they don't look good on ps3 because of its weaker gpu and unused spe's for rendering.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2011)

a little history lesson
nice article for Id lovers

A History of id Tech - PC Feature at IGN


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Vamsi*, you are painting a wrong picture here. You missed *"maybe"*.
> 
> Carmack: PS3 Better Than Anything... Except *maybe* the 360.
> 
> ...



All I was saying is.. he favors x360. So comes his opinion. 

P.S.: Sorry for late reply


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*PC RAGE includes level editor*
Modding tools available from launch


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2011)

*Dead City Gameplay Footage*: 

[youtube]gmUahUzwAyU[/youtube]

*Another gameplay video*

[youtube]hTX_0s7iUdk[/youtube]

Untethered trailer:

[youtube]NH7hqR-qYWk[/youtube]


----------



## quan chi (May 9, 2011)

By the looks of it it seems that rage also have that gloomy (especially indoor) environment like resident evil 4. 
If the gameplay also matches or challenges the former release then it will really be an interesting one.
please don't consider the person perspectives.


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2011)

It's like Serious Sam with hilly billies minus the dialogs


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

If id softwares is the Father of FPS then who's the Mother??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 9, 2011)

Dead City trailer is awesome. Unique weapons i must say.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2011)

Holy shh...! MODS! Gotta get this. 

And, the thing I love in this game is that there are huge trolls simply roaming the city. Adds awesomeness to it.



abhidev said:


> If id softwares is the Father of FPS then who's the Mother??



Ermh.... there are two. lols. DICE and Crytek.....


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

I came to know about Dice only because of Medal of Honour...had they worked on any other games before?


----------



## ico (May 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I came to know about Dice only because of Medal of Honour...had they worked on any other games before?


EA Digital Illusions CE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let us stick to RAGE now.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

Well I am kinda interested about this game because the level editor will be available with game so modders will do a lot with this game and that would be quite a watch for anyone interested in the game.


----------



## abhidev (May 10, 2011)

ico said:


> EA Digital Illusions CE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanx for the info ico...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]n5rGrI-YbMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Looks nice eh. That weapon is awesome in looks I mean its kind of different you know.


----------



## baccilus (May 12, 2011)

This is going to be as awesome as BF3, different games I know but both will be great


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL we still don't have Rage yet and developers have already confirmed Rage 2. This speaks of the confidence of the developers that Rage will be a hit.
Source


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2011)

Check out *RAGE* "The Well" gameplay  showcased on e3 2011.

[YOUTUBE]V4hRlyU-Www[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2011)

4:55
5:24
Quayola, Pinkies
BFG


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm.....Crying....
Rage got delayed by one month. Now it will be released in Oct instead of Sept.
Source


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Guys read this a Nice Interview of Legendary John Carmack. Although there were some terms I didn't understood but it was nice read.
Carmack Interview


----------



## varunb (Aug 3, 2011)

*(Click here) Feel the anger: Extensive hands-on with id’s RAGE*



*Rage - Behind the Scenes*

*Part 1*
[YOUTUBE]2USBm4hMOAw[/YOUTUBE]

*Part 2*
[YOUTUBE]a1HU_Wc7k2o[/YOUTUBE]

*Part 3*
[YOUTUBE]WBuGZCzPxRc[/YOUTUBE]

*Part 4*
[YOUTUBE]UVnJ66ypBsA[/YOUTUBE]

*Part 5*
[YOUTUBE]QdRR0Zw0FOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow looks amazing. Environments are awesome. Nice find Varun.


----------



## varunb (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanx dude. No wonder u didnt show up online.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

varunb said:


> Thanx dude. No wonder u didnt show up online.


Yeah my darn monitor was dead.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2011)

Am I seein borderlands here>

I need elemental weapons and lockpicks.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2011)

seems like this game is disappointing on PC with so many bugs.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2011)

ico said:


> seems like this game is disappointing on PC with so many bugs.



why so? Which bugs ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> why so? Which bugs ?



poorly ported...most common issue...
though I'm gonna wait for tomorrow for official news


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2011)

I read somewhere that updating drivers solves most issues


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 5, 2011)

Going to get this! 
Will post feedback soon


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 5, 2011)

The game is 20GB+


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> The game is 20GB+



Well thats huge. I have some 20GB+ games but they are not vanilla version. But given the praise of graphics and gameplay and minute details its acceptable.


----------



## varunb (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright here are the screenshots. It hasn't released in India yet so I had to use my trick to fool steam into thinking that I am in US. Keep in mind that the texures in the game are not the normal 4096 that you see. I used the tweak to force the 8k textures. Also for the AMD guys, you will need to download the AMD Rage hotfix driver that was released 2-3 days ago. Dont know about nvidia.

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-10-06_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-10-06_00002.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-10-06_00003.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-10-06_00004.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-10-06_00005.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

Borderlands 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Was that supposed to be an insult to rage? or is it just that you d found it looking similar to borderlands?


----------



## varunb (Oct 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> Borderlands 2



I agree with cyborg here. If you got something productive to share then pls go ahead. If you are not aware, this game has been in the making for a very long time. So calling it Borderlands 2 is foolish buddy. Play first then speak.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Borderlands is fun.

It is a half baked release, riddled with bugs and what not. That's the general consensus.

I couldn't care less about the time it took to release it.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

Well graphics are the best as promised by developers and also gameplay is rock solid AFAIK. Yes story and cast are not top notch but hey its still one of the best IMO.


----------



## varunb (Oct 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Borderlands is fun.
> 
> It is a half baked release, riddled with bugs and what not. That's the general consensus.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the time it took to release it.



LOL. If you dont care less then & if the game doesn't interests you why are you caring to post in Rage thread. IMO, you are being a troll.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Yeah, the users at metacritic are all trolls. Well played.

Rage for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic



gameranand said:


> Well graphics are the best as promised by developers and also gameplay is rock solid AFAIK. Yes story and cast are not top notch but hey its still one of the best IMO.



Better wait till all the issues are fixed and patched.


----------



## varunb (Oct 6, 2011)

> Borderlands 2


The way you said & then left made you look like a troll buddy. I mean what was the point of saying it like this ? Had you posted the metacritic link or some other link earlier in that post it would have made a point at that moment.

As for the bugs, majority of the problems have been fixed by the hotfix drivers. A small % of bugs are now left which are always present in almost every game.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> Better wait till all the issues are fixed and patched.



Most issues can be fixed by just updating the gfx drivers and remaining will be fixed soon with a patch.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 6, 2011)

The only problem afaik, is the texture streaming. Not so much for the nvidia users, but the ati users are having some big trouble with that, and i think a hotfix is already out, and one more is on its way.
Anyway, the game is epic!!..specially the npcs AI is terrific, so is the gun/game-play.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet Mary mother of god. These are not issues. This is harassment. 

On my ATI, frames never go beyond 20. Texture pop-in... is like.. game/my card has some amnesia. Forgets the textures the second we move the camera away from it. And HUD flickering is the best part. 

Downloaded the permanence driver. Lets see how this turns out.


----------



## varunb (Oct 6, 2011)

AMD graphic card users keep an eye out for a new graphic driver coming out tonight or tomorrow which is believed to fix the texture flicker & other issues. Also if you are resorting to the console commands in the CFG file, then you should know that majority of them do not work esp those which start with 'seta'. Below are the set of commands I am using in the cfg file after after thorough researching:

(Create a *rageconfig.cfg* file in the base folder. The path should be something like this -> <drivename>:\Steam\steamapps\common\rage\base)



> ik_enablesmoothing 0
> image_usecompression 0
> m_smooth 0
> m_rawinput 1
> ...



The last 4 lines in the cfg file enforce the 8k textures so you should be having a 1GB card or above to experience stable frame rates while using high textures.


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2011)

Download the one in this link: *support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU121AMDCatRagePerfDriver.aspx


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2011)

Updated the driver. Texture popin is still there. When in closed places, it is more apparent.

Forced Vsync through CCC, the damn thing is stuttering now. :/


----------



## varunb (Oct 6, 2011)

That driver was released 2 days ago to fix the performance esp frame rate issue. All I can say is wait for the new drivers to arrive.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2011)

Played it for ~30mins now. The game feels a lot lot like Borderlands. The way they give it to us,  The way we play and complete it, etc.

Any one feeling the same?


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

^^lol...then it must be fun.


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2011)

varunb said:


> That driver was released 2 days ago to fix the performance esp frame rate issue. All I can say is wait for the new drivers to arrive.


I don't know. I thought it fixed something as CatalystCreator had tweeted a RAGE driver link. Then he tweeted not to download it because a new driver will be up with proper OpenGL component. And this was the new one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^lol...then it must be fun.



I am on a mission.. which felt borderlands all over again. 'A' gives us a buggy.. tells to go to 'B' to get it repaired. 'B' says. no spare parts, go and fetch it from 'C'. 'C' says.. he has been robbed.. go fetch it from midgets/bandits. So starts a mission where we have to collect spare parts. So that we can get ourselves a buggy. Yea.. its borderlands all over again. At least.. until now. Should see how things will be later.

Guess what.. The game saved when I entered their den. I was almost half an hour through it.Guess almost at the end. And, then.. there was this scripted explosion. To my bad.. i was straight to the door, keeping my distance. But the door flew off and landed INSIDE me. yes.. INSIDE me. Or, I must say.. i ended up being inside the blasted away door. And I can't move now. Now.. have to restart the whole thing again. No checkpoints anywhere. Searched for console command to turn off the clipping. No luck. Guess I have no option left except to play this again.



ico said:


> I don't know. I thought it fixed something as CatalystCreator had tweeted a RAGE driver link. Then he tweeted not to download it because a new driver will be up with proper OpenGL component. And this was the new one.



Yes.. it fixed the slowdowns, texture pop-in and flickering. But.. I can tell that texture popping is still there.

And, the game doesn't have Vsyc enabled. But '+r_swapInterval 1' extension did the job for me. Now no tearing and no stutter.


----------



## varunb (Oct 6, 2011)

ico said:


> I don't know. I thought it fixed something as CatalystCreator had tweeted a RAGE driver link. Then he tweeted not to download it because a new driver will be up with proper OpenGL component. And this was the new one.



No no no. if you look at the date on AMD's website, it says 10/04/2011. This is not the driver I have been telling. There are reports that a newer driver is supposed to come. It could be 11.10 version or another performance driver.


----------



## asingh (Oct 7, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Played it for ~30mins now. The game feels a lot lot like Borderlands. The way they give it to us,  The way we play and complete it, etc.
> 
> Any one feeling the same?



That is why I am skipping this. I wanted a DOOM or QUAKE type of look and feel. Not some dystopian post-apocalyptic story line. Plus I hate those fetch and do mission lines.


----------



## Cael (Oct 7, 2011)

guys this is the major requirement to play this game on PC. core i5 750, intel dp55wb, 4gb 1333 ddr3, corsair vx450psu, cm elite 335,Asus EAH 5750 FORMULA 1GB GDDR5, samsung 2033 sw plus, wd green 1tb , wd 1tb my book , hp dvd writer,Apc 650 va, logitech z313.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a nVidia card, so I don't think there would be much issues for me.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> I have a nVidia card, so I don't think there would be much issues for me.



Even with Nvidia you need to update your drivers because there are some issues even with Nvidia.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 8, 2011)

When did this game come out?

I can't find the game in any of the online stores for PC. PS3 and xb are however available


----------



## varunb (Oct 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> When did this game come out?
> 
> I can't find the game in any of the online stores for PC. PS3 and xb are however available



You can find this game at the steam store.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Played it for ~30mins now. The game feels a lot lot like Borderlands. The way they give it to us,  The way we play and complete it, etc.



well i better finish borderlands then have a look at RAGE.

and i remember saying the game will be a bit similar to borderlands (both based on run&gun + roadrage).


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2011)

AMD Catalystâ„¢ 11.10 Preview Driver Version 2


----------



## Sarath (Oct 8, 2011)

varunb said:


> You can find this game at the steam store.



Steam noob here. Not a fan of OL DLs either. 

Answer in Y/N: Can I go out and buy this game today?


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Steam noob here. Not a fan of OL DLs either.
> 
> Answer in Y/N: Can I go out and buy this game today?


No...


----------



## Sarath (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Not for retail sale?  Exclamation not question. However will it ever come on retail in physical media?

Hmm will buy Metro then.


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^ Not for retail sale?  Exclamation not question. However will it ever come on retail in physical media?


For consoles, it is out.

nextworld.in: Search - RAGE

The PS3 version is buggy. It has the same texture pop-in issue which AMD cards on PC have. Xbox 360 version is the one to get until updates arrive.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

It has not been released in India yet.
Get metro 2033 thats an awesome game.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 8, 2011)

ico said:


> For consoles, it is out.
> 
> nextworld.in: Search - RAGE
> 
> The PS3 version is buggy. It has the same texture pop-in issue which AMD cards on PC have. Xbox 360 version is the one to get until updates arrive.



I came across this. No money for PS3. Already spending 3k for NFS and another maybe 1000 for RDR.

I play FPS only on my PC or it'll just be a 700W sipping netbook(top) 

I think I will wait. There are many games I have'nt tried but hate losing out on initial excitement and discussions. 

Ok enjoy guys, Let me know if its worth it. And how much does it cost on steam?


----------



## varunb (Oct 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I came across this. No money for PS3. Already spending 3k for NFS and another maybe 1000 for RDR.
> 
> I play FPS only on my PC or it'll just be a 700W sipping netbook(top)
> 
> ...



You dont have any choice. You will have to install steam even if you buy the dvd or from steam online. There's no point waiting for this game to appear cos nextworld admitted that it won't b able to arrange the Rage dvds. The game costs $59.99 both steam & the dvd (if you decide to import one).


----------



## Sarath (Oct 9, 2011)

The way you put it, it makes me feel I'm better of spending a hefty 2.5k for the game on the PS3 than even bother with the PC version. Just pop in and play

Thanks for the price though. It seems to cost as much as the console ver. Expensive.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ Yeah but playing FPS on PC is better.  Also you get better visuals and you can harness the power of your gaming rig.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 9, 2011)

Got the game. Running great on my system. 
Game feels different to me. Despite whatever is being said, this game is worth the issues whoever is facing.


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2011)

Technologic
[YOUTUBE]xpFJVyXS4HI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2011)

at least the bug is making the game funny


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 9, 2011)

lol.. I don't have any issues playing this game. 

P.S. - I think an update is out.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes. They rolled out an update. 

And what did they roll in this update? It is 1gb? 

First 20gb game and now 1gb update to fix the issues.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, it's too big.. :/
I will install the update and report back.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2011)

1gb update :O
thats insane


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

1gb for a update ?? Man it better fix all the issues.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 9, 2011)

They should've delayed the release.


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2011)

I think new patch + Catalyst 11.10 V2 preview is working okay for AMD users now. Just okay. Pop-in is rectified.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 10, 2011)

The update fixed everything.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ No bugs now ?? Well thats a good thing specially when patch is that large. 
Now whats your take on this game ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. No issues at all. Update fixed the stutter, NPC flicker, texture pop, Vsync issues, lag. 1GB update paid off 

Now, the game is quite enjoyable. With all the issues gone, missions are fun to play, though  they are similar to Borderlands. As I completed Driver: SF, I guess I'll be hooked to this game in coming days.


I'm just telling this. Did any one try alt+tabbing the game? It loads dead fast. Almost like maximizing a window. < 1sec. Cool.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I tried that. First time I alt-tabbed because i got a skype call. I thought whether it would load back or not. But it worked real fast. 

Good to hear that all issues are fixed for ATi users.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 10, 2011)

An issue.

Vysnc option turns itself to 'off' after playing for a while.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna Thanks a lot for the reassuarance .... now i can get the game


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

Well this is what we expected from Carmack's game. Update rolled out pretty fast fixing all issues.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well this is what we expected from Carmack's game. Update rolled out pretty fast fixing all issues.



I would have expected a bug free release after employing this much amount of time to create it. What is wrong with current games, almost everything released to the market is full of bugs initially ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 10, 2011)

They had nearly 7 years of development time.. and still the game feels rushed. At least, the pc version seems like they made it in some kind of rush.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably coz of the console versions, looks too good and runs on a solid 60fps(cod's so-so 60fps  ). Then again, its just been a week, and a patch with all the fixes, we pc guys are lucky


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 12, 2011)

Game's environment feels more nicer now after I am into around 4-5 hrs. of game play.



Spoiler



Now into Defibrillator upgrade mission. Got a nice rocket launcher. And muties are getting bigger.. 



Will post some screen-shots soon.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2011)

nice to hear about the fixes
so is the new engine cool?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Piyush said:


> nice to hear about the fixes
> so is the new engine cool?



Of course it is. I have not played the game personally, I have read and saw a lot though. There are details in every inch of the world. Each bullet have a impact so enemies react to every bullet which is really something. Graphics are simply one of the best. So overall engine has the power, the only thing which was correctly done was the story and character. Story is not good and characters are not memorable.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 14, 2011)

Some people say even a 9800Gt is smoothly running this game but for some even a AMD 6850 is lagging :\


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Some people say even a 9800Gt is smoothly running this game but for some even a AMD 6850 is lagging :\


id released a 1GB update for this game which has 'fixed' this game on AMD cards. I've clarified this personally from vamsi many times.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess these problems have been rectified by the patch.

Guys good news fop PC Gamers. There is chance that we'll get a super texture pack.
Carmack : Super quality pack possible for PC


----------



## mitraark (Oct 14, 2011)

ico said:


> id released a 1GB update for this game which has 'fixed' this game on AMD cards. I've clarified this personally from vamsi many times.



A friend of mine has AMD 6790 , even after applying the patch he is having lag. Maybe that is because his processor Core 2 Duo 7500 is acting as  a bottleneck ?


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 14, 2011)

For me on 1920x1080 it's not lagging even on a laptop graphics card.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2011)

mitraark said:


> A friend of mine has AMD 6790 , even after applying the patch he is having lag. Maybe that is because his processor Core 2 Duo 7500 is acting as  a bottleneck ?



Is it some kind of lag or stutter? If it is lag,then, what are the frames?

Can't say that the processor is not a bottleneck. I have a Q8200 quad core and it is maxing it. All cores will remain utilized above 90% when running the game.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2011)

mitraark said:


> A friend of mine has AMD 6790 , even after applying the patch he is having lag. Maybe that is because his processor Core 2 Duo 7500 is acting as  a bottleneck ?


Which driver is he using?

The one downloaded from this link: *AMD Catalystâ„¢ 11.10 Preview Driver Version 2*


----------



## asingh (Oct 14, 2011)

Vamsi, you using the game on your HD4890. What is the performance. And does the game allow setting changing, or the engine auto-allocates.


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome game and graphics


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 19, 2011)

while playing rage,somehow i dont see any kind of muzzle flash while firing any weapon-this feels really weird and i have no idea of why its happening.Has anybody faced the same issue?I am using nvidia beta drivers v 285.38.

This game is really buggy,even after installing the 1gb update the texture pop-in effect hasn't been resolved.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2011)

Just started this game and I love the atmosphere. The missions act in the same way, as they do with Borderlands. The only minor issue I found on the 360 is the weapon sounds are completely hollow. They lack bass effect or the actual impact. Apart from that, the performance is solid 60fps constantly and very minimal texture pop-in after installing it to the hard drive. I suppose this is the first game to feature a manual "save-at-any-point" feature.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Will it run on E8400 with 2gb Ram and 8400 GS ?

I don't care about graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ yes it will.


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2011)

Question to you guys, is this game as long as Borderlands was? If so, good days are coming, if not, I'm pi$$ed.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 19, 2011)

^ It's not that long. My brother clocked around 15-16 hours and he said he collected everything he could find, and did all quests.

Auto-save occur but they are rare.


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> ^ It's not that long. My brother clocked around 15-16 hours and he said he collected everything he could find, and did all quests.
> 
> Auto-save occur but they are rare.


Damn it, too small, borderlands was way longer, even without the dlcs.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> Damn it, too small, borderlands was way longer, even without the dlcs.



But you won't get the graphical glory of rage and damm good gunplay of this game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> But you won't get the graphical glory of rage and damm good gunplay of this game.


Trust me, Borderlands had much better gun-play to offer than this game. Also, you had co-op, so nothing could beat that.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2011)

I am actually talking abov the details. I have played borderlands and have completed it. Yes it was fun. In rage each and every bullet has a impact on the foe to which they react so weapons feels powerful.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I am actually talking abov the details. I have played borderlands and have completed it. Yes it was fun. In rage each and every bullet has a impact on the foe to which they react so weapons feels powerful.


I have played Borderlands 3 times now. RAGE has a minor hit-detection issue. I noticed it this morning. I was on a mission in which Dan handed me a Sniper and asked me to destroy the barricade to a specific location. When I reached there, there were about half-a-dozen bandits. The guy with the rocket launcher was my first target and I couldn't get him even after emptying an entire clip on him, which was ridiculous. I even got a clear head-shot at one point, but the next thing you know, he's still dandy and kind enough to greet me with another rocket. A few others had to take around 3 sniper rounds before they finally went down. Borderlands has endless variety of weapons, each with different amount of impact/mods/elemental damage attached to it. Tkin would be happy to list them out.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2011)

No need for description. I have also played borderlands so know about the weapons. They were awesome.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Doesn't look good. What about story and gameplay?

HARDOCP - Introduction - RAGE Gameplay Performance and Image Quality


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Why compare the gunplay to borderlands?!
Rage's gunplay is a total rip off from the previous ID games which, is AWESOME!! 
The only reason Im addicted to this game right now is for the gunplay, the AI and the animation engine are impressive too.
EDIT- never got to play Borderlands for more than an hour, thats probably the reason Im enjoying Rage.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Doesn't look good. What about story and gameplay?
> 
> HARDOCP - Introduction - RAGE Gameplay Performance and Image Quality



Seems nvidia cards are faring a lot better in opengl titles now. This game has a gpu transcoding feature which works only in nvidia cards since it uses cuda codepath. Reduces texture pop-ins by copying the game textures to gpu vram. Amd cards were unable to use this feature. 

The 560-ti gave 58fps at 2560x1600 with 8x AA. Even 6950 failed to do that and all it could handle max was 4x. Interestingly, 6870 fares better.



> _*If you are undaunted by the heaps of negative attention this game received at launch and you want to play RAGE anyway, you'll want to do so with an NVIDIA video card for the very best in performance and image quality. It ultimately matters very little as the difference in the gameplay experience was just not that pronounced, but NVIDIA GPUs gave us consistently higher performance even with less expensive video cards. The AMD video cards we used performed well too, but were simply outclassed. If you want to play RAGE on a budget, the Radeon HD 6870 and the GeForce GTX 560 Ti would be great choices. If your budget isn't so lean, pick any current-generation $200 USD+ video card and it's a good bet you'll get the best this game has to offer.*_



Rage gives us an indication how doom4 will look like and perform.

Amen to that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> EDIT- never got to play Borderlands for more than an hour, thats probably the reason Im enjoying Rage.



Missed out on some elementals


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

I was actually trying to point to the last portion of the 6th page of the review:-

HARDOCP - Image Quality - RAGE Gameplay Performance and Image Quality




> *Low-Detail Textures*
> 
> RAGE is awash with low-detail textures. Some objects appear very blurry, while some look basically OK. Characters look better than anything else, and almost all objects look bad up close.
> 
> The following screenshots depict some examples we spotted when playing RAGE.



And this on the last page:-



> *Mega Texturing as a concept has promise. Its implementation in RAGE, however, is problematic. While we are on no account experts in texturing technology, we know low-resolution textures when we see them. Many objects look fine from a distance in RAGE, but when viewed at point blank they offer no more detail than they did at 20 paces. Sure, many (or most) of them have a lot of texture compression artifacts to show up close, but that isn't really a good thing. Regardless of how cool or effective (or ineffective) the technology behind the textures is, if the textures themselves are bad, the technology can be perceived as bad. And if RAGE is a good example of what Mega Texturing can do...well...it looks bad. There is no simpler way to put it.*


Are they so bad?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Are they so bad?



They're worst!


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been running this game on a geforce 450 and using version 285.38 of nvidia's beta drivers.Even after installing Rage update 1,I still encounter serious texture pop-in issues which renders this game almost unplayable!

I've enabled GPU transcoding and even created a separate cache folder manually under AppData but this has not been of any use as I still witness texture popping while playing the game 

Can anyone suggest how i can get rid of this problem completely?


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> They're worst!




So id has gone the other way this time: Doom 3 - superb graphics, swallow game. Rage - solid game, bad graphics.

Is it like that?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

^^Storyline was never a strong point of id.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> So id has gone the other way this time: Doom 3 - superb graphics, swallow game. Rage - solid game, bad graphics.
> *
> Is it like that?*



Nope its not like that at all. Rage has terrific graphics which rivals most dx 11 titles in the market. Opengl graphics at its best. Some texturing issues here and there. No big deal as hardocp puts it.

Check *this*.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2011)

hmmm..so after reading this whole discussion, I feel that I should skip my plans of getting this game.
If after 1gb update, a game is that much buggy, then whats the point?

Also as Ethan said , the weapons are underpowered (i'm referring the sniper mission ) which kills most of the fun.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

@vicky: Some issues? Even Gamespot has reported the same:



> *The Good*
> 
> Impressive artistic design
> A host of charismatic characters
> ...



Also the metacritic score is poor: Rage for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic


3.9 User Score after 600 votes!!!


----------



## vickybat (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ Yup some texture pop-ins but a graphical marvel. Gamespot says the same. Actually it has received good rating  for consoles, but due to bugs, pc scores are a bit less.

It has very good graphics. Try it mate and you'll know.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Also as Ethan said , the weapons are underpowered (i'm referring the sniper mission ) which kills most of the fun.


I'm never said the weapons are under-powered. The game has a hit-detection issue, which means, at times it won't register a shot, even though you aimed it accurately. This doesn't happen all the time, just on rare occasions. It was even mentioned in the Game Trailer review.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Nope its not like that at all. Rage has terrific graphics which rivals most dx 11 titles in the market. Opengl graphics at its best. Some texturing issues here and there. No big deal as hardocp puts it.
> 
> Check *this*.



The textures look terrific from distance. Go close to them, and be ready to puke! they're that crap.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Exactly what HardOCP has stated.

@vicky: 60 USD is a bit too much to try.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm never said the weapons are under-powered. The game has a hit-detection issue, which means, at times it won't register a shot, even though you aimed it accurately. This doesn't happen all the time, just on rare occasions. It was even mentioned in the Game Trailer review.



Might be the invincibility issue during hit animation, used to happen in STALKER.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Another rumor:

*Doom 4 "Indefinitely Postponed" Following RAGE's Disappointing Launch*


----------



## vickybat (Oct 21, 2011)

Those who are saying rage is bad , check the following:

*Rage: Performance Analysis On The PC *

Its a glitchy game true but works great after patches were applied. All amd and nvidia users should upgrade their drivers to the latest beta release for this game.


> *
> Despite the game’s beautiful environments, Rage quickly earned itself a bad reputation on the PC for glitches and problems on many machines. To be honest, I didn’t run into any serious issues on my Intel or AMD test boxes, regardless of graphics card. Admittedly, that's after installing hotfix drivers from both AMD and Nvidia, though.
> 
> At the end of the day, Rage is still worth playing. In the days after its launch, both AMD and Nvidia (along with id) greatly improved the game's experience on a PC. Thanks to a fairly modest playability requirements on consoles, you don't need much PC firepower to push this one as far it'll go, too. Just make sure you grab the latest beta drivers, first.*



In short Rage offers mind bending graphics which don't take a toll out of your system. That's the beauty of opengl.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

> Its a glitchy game true but works great after patches were applied. All amd and nvidia users should upgrade their drivers to the latest beta release for this game.



I face severe FPS drops (in mose games), when I update to 11.xx drivers.  Catalyst 10.11 is the only stable drivers working for me. Is this game optimized for 11.xx drivers or old drivers works just fine. Are there any specific drivers only for this game just like Battlefield 3?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm never said the weapons are under-powered. The game has a hit-detection issue, which means, at times it won't register a shot, even though you aimed it accurately. This doesn't happen all the time, just on rare occasions. It was even mentioned in the Game Trailer review.


hmm...only on rare occasions..okay

@vicky
that link is nice..


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

*@vicky:
*From your quote: even though reviewer was satisfied, editor thought otherwise, and if metacritic score is any indication, it's an abysmal 3.9 after more than 600 votes. Among user reviewers, 223 out of 367 have reported it negative. Something somewhere must have gone wrong. And to top it its 60USD, close to 3k at this moment!


----------



## vickybat (Oct 21, 2011)

^^ Rage is actually performing great in my system and i'm using 11.9 catalyst drivers. I have to agree with tomshardware reviewer here because rage looks fantastic. Better than metro 2033 and weapons are far far better.

See it to believe it. Amd and nvidia seem to have fixed a lot of previous issues in their drivers for this game. Metacritic scores hardly matter. Those are simple user votes and these users must have been through the bugs and glitches thereby spreading negativity.

But all those issues have been fixed now.

I have another interesting link that will cheer you up for sure 
*
The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up *


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Checked before, and they are actually recommending the Sapphire.  Looks like the dual fan design has done the trick.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Better than metro 2033 and weapons are far far better.



Gotta check it out soon.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Checked before, and they are actually recommending the Sapphire. * Looks like the dual fan design has done the trick.*



Exactly mate. This one has no heating issues at all. Real good job by sapphire.
So planning for cf?


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Need a CPU, and more importantly a proper platform before that. But first of all, let the dollar price cool down. Everyone is hiking the prices as much as they can.

So have you completed the game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2011)

Got my defib upgrade and man, this was one long mission. Took a large amount of my ammo as well. I was expecting the boss fight to be tougher, but this was completely dumbed down.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 22, 2011)

Spoiler



Yeah.. this was the one we use rocket launchers to take down the big mutant, right? there was easy cover available..


----------



## vickybat (Oct 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Need a CPU, and more importantly a proper platform before that. But first of all, let the dollar price cool down. Everyone is hiking the prices as much as they can.]



Go for sandybridge or sandybridge-E. They are pretty future proof platforms now.



Skud said:


> *So have you completed the game?*



No,not even clocked one hour of total gameplay yet. Playing bulletstorm side by side as well.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2011)

so after installing the game, we have to apply 1gb update...
anything other which i missed out?
Is 1 gb update the only one out there till now?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw a guy selling a used copy for PS3 for 2010. Is it a good buy? When was the game released.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ Yeah there is only 1 update. Also upgrade your graphics card drivers if you want. There is a Hot-fix for ATi users I think.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Got my defib upgrade and man, this was one long mission. Took a large amount of my ammo as well. I was expecting the boss fight to be tougher, but this was completely dumbed down.



Im on Nightmare. During the first 2 hours, I was taking everybody down with a pistol and thought that the difficulty was truly dumbed down, but it goes up slowly, specially the first mission at subway is bloody difficult..multiple bosses and mutants at the same time!! (heaven ) just keep going


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Another rumor:
> 
> *Doom 4 "Indefinitely Postponed" Following RAGE's Disappointing Launch*



Better die as a rumor than becoming reality.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2011)

*need feedback from AMD/ATI users*

what all fixes you did after installing the game.
any particular links will surely help


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Got my defib upgrade and man, this was one long mission. Took a large amount of my ammo as well. I was expecting the boss fight to be tougher, but this was completely dumbed down.



Sadly the only way to get a decent challenge is to crank up difficulty setting.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2011)

post # 199 anyone....


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2011)

This updated driver may be of help:-

AMD Catalyst 11.10 Version 3 Preview Driver


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2011)

downloaded
installed the update
working fine
only thing is slow loading of textures everytime whether on onboard or discrete


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

Found a couple of interesting articles at Extremetech:-
*

Deconstructing Rage: What went wrong and how to fix it | ExtremeTech

Rage against the (console) machine | ExtremeTech*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 25, 2011)

after installing the v3 drivers i am getting crashes at automatic load/saves v2 driver works for me well any one having the same problem


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2011)

finally started playing, got shot by some hilly billies right in the beginning.

Texture looks sh!t, downloaded the 1GB update. Will resume today.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2011)

Vanilla version have lot of bugs which were fixed in the update. Good thing you downloaded that.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2011)

waiting for some patch to fix "slow texture loading" problem


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 3, 2011)

Faun said:


> finally started playing, got shot by some hilly billies right in the beginning.
> 
> Texture looks sh!t, downloaded the 1GB update. Will resume today.



where did you download it from? Link ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2011)

textures look sh!t up close, it's like a downgrade even after installing 1 GB update and gaaah the screen tearing issue, probably  v sync should fix it up.

Last game I remember which works well without any glitches is Dead Space. Shows that the game was tested thoroughly.

Megatextures
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6051/6309635871_f16623d74d_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6221/6309633021_9b937d591e_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6049/6310148288_ec98e5294c_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> where did you download it from? Link ?



Its not available in retail so he could have purchased from steam. And if thats not the case don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2011)

Faun said:


> *some random pics*


No screens of Loosum Hagar? Son, IR DISAPPOINT!


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> No screens of Loosum Hagar? Son, IR DISAPPOINT!


No pics of his daughter either..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> No pics of his daughter either..


Loosum is the daughter.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Loosum is the daughter.



Oh crap! How could I forget the name!! 
Honestly I only read 'Hagar' from your previous post before replying.


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2011)

rofl...soon. Post reserved for Loosum...uploading


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

there are Race Cars also in this game?


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 5, 2011)

^Not cars... Buggies...


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2011)

The Well level was simply awesome, great design.

Joined revolution, got the dna id and now onto the Dead City once again. I hate the blob monster.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> ^Not cars... Buggies...



I liked the Cuprino but heard there's also a vehicle named Monarch - anyone got this - if yes share the secret in a spoiler tag


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok..how much rating u give outta 10...
also does it have a replay value?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is the monarch


Spoiler



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6229/6321386558_51dc55ea8a.jpg
Rage 2011-11-07 09-08-07-14 (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok..how much rating u give outta 10...
> also does it have a replay value?



after updating the drivers of gfx card (if required) and applying 1 gb patch, I would give it* 8.7/10*


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2011)

While it doesn't offer as much latitude as Fallout 3 did, but if you like Borderlands and Quake 4 then this one is a must play.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Here is the monarch
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



^^ nice pic  - do you hjave it it ??



Zangetsu said:


> Ok..how much rating u give outta 10...
> also does it have a replay value?



even after applying the huge patch the game is still buggy - texture glitches and hangs sometimes though I liked this game but there's no peplay value IMO - I would give it 7.5 and a must play


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2011)

^^is there any improvement after the patch (1GB)?
pls give the patch download links (official)...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes there are significant improvement with the patch. For downloading google is your best friend.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2011)

Finished 85% the main quest. Impressed by the level designs, enemy variety and themes.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^is there any improvement after the patch (1GB)?
> pls give the patch download links (official)...



I've started playing the game with the update patch installed - so really can't compare the patched and non patched version 

as for download links - there's no official standalone installer available - only way is to get it through steam or else take a look at the *gameranand *suggestion 

here's the changelog :



> Implemented workaround for AMD driver crash right after intro cinematic on Win 7 32-bit systems.
> 
> Disabled UBOs because they are causing animation issues with AMD drivers.
> 
> ...



for more info take a look at the official link :
New RAGE PC Update - Bethesda Softworks Forums

for AMD users they are recommending to stick with AMD Catalyst™ 11.10 Version 2 Preview Drivers


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

Noe 33% off at Steam.

Save 33% on RAGE on Steam


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Noe 33% off at Steam.
> 
> Save 33% on RAGE on Steam



I saw this one coming


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2011)

Game is good but get it when it falls under Rs. 500.


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2011)

My impression haven't change since the completion of the game. Average shooter, good body animation/reaction, last level design was commonplace. 

Probably the best level was "The Well". Game reminded me of F.E.A.R (some creepy elements), Dead Space (music at times), Far Cry (Chaingun weilding mutants) and borderlands. 

Dead city could have been utilized much more but only one mammoth mutant fight was a let down. Not other boss fights.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

I did not like the giant special mutant fight but shooting the normal mutants with shotgun felt really good


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2011)

played for nearly 10hours. And, I can't take it anymore. Uninstalled the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> played for nearly 10hours. And, I can't take it anymore. Uninstalled the game.



what happened..got bored or didn't like it?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2011)

played for 1.5hrs
really like the gunfight (though only using pistol)

currently finished "Quell the bandits" mission


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2011)

^^Gun fight and enemy animations are top notch. But it suffers from same animation invincibility bug. You cannot inflict damage when the enemy is reacting to your last piercing bullet.

But the game is no fallout 3 :/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> what happened..got bored or didn't like it?



Everything felt like, "Been there, done that."

Maybe it is just me.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> played for 1.5hrs
> really like the gunfight (though only using pistol)
> 
> currently finished "Quell the bandits" mission



I've played it around 6 hours but some game files got corrupted ( OC testing was going on - check siggy ) - now after loading any save file/ new game the game looks like very weird - will start playing it again after reinstalling this


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> I've played it around 6 hours but some game files got corrupted ( OC testing was going on - check siggy ) - now after loading any save file/ new game the game looks like very weird - will start playing it again after reinstalling this



you mean loading the previous save files make the game weird?
and did you try new game?does it make difference?


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Everything felt like, "Been there, done that."
> 
> Maybe it is just me.



I couldn't finish it due to lack of time, and now arrival of more important games which needs to be finished!! 
Will pick again from where I left, after I finish some RPGs.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2011)

made my first lock grinder
how can i get more wingsticks?


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

^Buy from traders. or wait for it's recipe. You can craft 15 in a bunch


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> you mean loading the previous save files make the game weird?
> and did you try new game?does it make difference?



no buddy the save files are fine - even if I start a new game from scratch the gfx would look really weird because of corrupted game files ( not game save files ) - so a reinstall of the game will fix this


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

completed the game yesterday a surprise waiting at end for everyone playing


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ indeed, a surprise


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2011)

@tg
ok ... 

@mithun
i'm glad there were no spoilers.... thanks 

BTW combat shotgun is powerful indeed


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> completed the game yesterday a surprise waiting at end for everyone playing



how long is gameplay?


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> completed the game yesterday a surprise waiting at end for everyone playing



What surprise ? Is it that infamous weapon or something else.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how long is gameplay?


not less than 10 hrs if u play the main missions only


Faun said:


> What surprise ? Is it that infamous weapon or something else.



related to that only should i share it in spoiler tag


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ don't break the suspense now - let the players find it


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, I just finished Rage and it was simply too awesome for words, perfect gameplay(like borderlands, but more driving and more variations), superb graphics(the sky looked freaking real, and most of the textures were high res), very smooth mouse control(unlike the cr@p BF3 mouse control turned out to be), enemies were fun, specially the melee attackers who actively dodged bullets, lots of enemy variations, weapons are highly detailed and fun to use, multiple ammo types, engineering items, races, this game has everything I wanted.

Also unlike some users complaining in the web, I had zero texture pop up or any texture corruption issues, the game ran flawlessly for the entire 14 hrs I ended up playing it, not even a single crash or anything. 

Cons: Well for starters, the ending was lame, just too lame to make any impact, and it was waaay too easy, second problem was a lack of map inside the towns making it harder for me to find the destinations inside the town, also a few more side missions could have been easily squeezed in, 14hrs isn't much for a RPG game like Rage. Buts that's all the cons I could find in Rage.

9/10 from me.

**Wingsticks and mind control bolts are f***ing cool.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the review. You gave me another reason to play this game but not yet not yet.


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2011)

One more thing, the BEST opening cinematic I had ever seen, even Mass Effect 3's storytelling looks childish compared to this. Too damn good.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2011)

^^Best was from Doom 3


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2011)

Huh? I just watched Doom 3 intro in youtube, a bunch of texts followed by a dropship and some guys talking? Where's the epicness? Or did I watch the wrong video?

This is rage intro BTW:
[YOUTUBE]8z4FhjqPVvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 23, 2011)

yep rage intro was very good but not epic 
epic was this
[YOUTUBE]bI1pVc0XJDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I have played doom 3 and yes it was very good. But rage sounds like a better taste.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> One more thing, the BEST opening cinematic I had ever seen, even Mass Effect 3's storytelling looks childish compared to this. Too damn good.



ME3 isn't launched yet right? Actually i never doubted rage or id software. They have immense potential and look at their guts to create such a masterpiece using opengl.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I have played doom 3 and yes it was very good. But rage sounds like a better taste.



but there's a huge diff between Rage and Doom 3 - Dooms 3 was a sci-fi survival horror game for me ( it's really scary to shoot zombies and alien creatures in dark ) but though Rage has Zombies and monsters they are not scary as those in Doom 3 - Doom 3 was one of the masterpiece and Rage is good on it's own - the open world environment, buying /making needed gears ,  ability to freely roam  and encounter various enemies while completing objectives made it a good RPG game


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2011)

well yeah doom 3 was quite scary game for sure. And as I like RPG games more than anything thats why I am biased towards Rage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ok..the sound effect of Rage is similar to Doom 3..heart pumping?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> well yeah doom 3 was quite scary game for sure. And as I like RPG games more than anything thats why I am biased towards Rage.



It doesn't provide the same experience as ME 2 or Fallout 3. A limited RPG IMO. Could have been better but falls short on promises and hype.


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ME3 isn't launched yet right? Actually i never doubted rage or id software. They have immense potential and look at their guts to create such a masterpiece using opengl.


I think now we can confirm what John Carmack said earlier about OpenGL being equivalent or maybe superior to DX, he was right and I admit that I was skeptical at first but now I am all for OpenGL.



Zangetsu said:


> ^^ok..the sound effect of Rage is similar to Doom 3..heart pumping?


Guns sound really good, music is good as well, and the voice acting is superb, so I'd say yes.



Faun said:


> It doesn't provide the same experience as ME 2 or Fallout 3. A limited RPG IMO. Could have been better but falls short on promises and hype.


Yeah, I mentioned it in my review, a bit too short(around 15 hrs on hard).


----------

